# Bucks-North London meet Elstree Aerodrome-13th July PICS



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

*Look at last page and please read arriving instructions*

Right since Paul is busy this month and since I have a bit of spare time this week, I am trying to organise a Bucks and North London meet at Elstree Aerodrome in Herts. Yes i know its not exactly Bucks or North London but it makes it ideal because its 16 miles from Amersham and another 10 miles from North London, so it s in between. So here is the scenario:

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... newmap.srf

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... on&cat=des

Hog Lane
Elstree
Borehamwood
Herts
WD6 3AR

And here is a small video of the aerodrome and the car park






Our cars will be parked on the Aerodrome car park overolooking the parked planes and 10 meters from the Turkish Restaurant/cafe that serves the Aerodrome. The restaurant will open specifically for us and no one else so we need to make a serious commited booking. The car park is perfect for photos and since it has enough space to accomodate 15 cars in a row so we can take nice pics with parked planes, countryside and sunset in the background. Food is normal turkish delicacies but dont expect michelin stars.

Location wise i think it s small compromise from the Bucks and North London people as it is in the middle and very close to the A41, M1 and M25. Essex people might find it easy to come as well. The roads around the aerodrome are usually empty and perfect for test drives if you need to. No, the runway will not be at our disposal.....

At this monenet its looks like 13th of July is suitable for everyone including the turkish restaurant manager and his schedule. He also promised 10% discount on final bill

*Arriving instructions PLEASE READ*

As the entrance to the the aerodrome is not so simple please read my guide. Most of you will come through the A41. The turn to the road leading to the aerodrome is not so clearly signposted. It writes Elstree Aerodrome and Bioproducts Lab or something like that. Follow this narrow road pass the Aldenham park and then brake as the road continues to the right on a swipping right corner BUT YOU HAVE TO GO LEFT in the middle of the corner. There is a sign but its small. Follow this even narrower road and honk on the tight left hairpin thats coming up since its completely blind and there are cars coming on both directions. Road gets even narrower and you will see a gate on the right hand side. DO NOT ENTER there cause thats the entrance to the runwway and you will find your self face to face with the planes. Continue straight and you will see that road ends on a small gate. ENTER there slowly and pass the helicopter hanger to your right and then park on the right hand side and next to the wired fence. Hope that helps.

slineTT
phodge
NaughTTy
TT51MON
markTT225
neil millard tt
tt-fastcar
marcusgilbert
ttvic
Coope
ianttr
was
kevtoTTy

* So Fri the 13th July it is then. Dont be afraid come along at 7:00pm*
Elias
Yes i know Greeks organising............


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Elias,

Great idea. But unfortunately, I'll be at Le Mans at the end of next week. July looks good for me though....

Penny.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Penny i dont think we can have a meet without you.....

Is everybody else ok for July then?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

slineTT said:


> Penny i dont think we can have a meet without you.....
> 
> Is everybody else ok for July then?


Flattery will get you everywhere!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hey Elias,

Thanks so much for organising this - as you know, I'm pretty overloaded at the moment.

I think July would suit me - the dates ring bells for some reason but I'll check the calendar when I get home. The 5th is probably the best for me


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> slineTT said:
> 
> 
> > Penny i dont think we can have a meet without you.....
> ...


'Bit like cheap sweets eh Penny? :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Cool i think its leaning towards July then since we can not have a meet without Penny and the captain......


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > slineTT said:
> ...


OI! Watchit!!!!

:lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

ok, i'm up for this, any dates and i'll work in with you guys...

Elstrees on my doorstep


----------



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey there, if the meets in July and my car is ready then count me in. It would be my first meet so what should I expect ?

Coope


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Adam that s cool and please let the other people you know about it.

*It looks like its heading for 13th July Fri.*

Coope I have been to many meets and the Bucks and North London people are great and hopefuly we will get some essex lads and lasses as well........ Dotti, Rippon, Audi TT spares, thats a hint


----------



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

..........sounds good, look forward to seeing you guys and girls on the 5th !

Coope


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

ok i'll spread the word.... are u sure its good to have it the same week as donny? Hope we get the turn out...


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Adam if people want the week after Donny thats fine but ask people and we shall see.
It will be nice to have a meet after Donny though to share our experiences.....


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

slineTT said:


> It will be nice to have a meet after Donny though to share our experiences.....


....and our new mods! 

Its always nice to do something with the locals.... i'd like to have some cards made up for TTF (TTOC) so I can flyer TT's I see around. I see so many....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> slineTT said:
> 
> 
> > It will be nice to have a meet after Donny though to share our experiences.....
> ...


Have you joined the TTOC yet Adam? If so you should have some TTOC flyers already. (Remember TTOC and TTF are not the same thing  )

If you have joined and have no flyers, ask me when I see you and I can give you a handfull as I keep them in my boot for this very purpose.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

erm, i was gonna join but then i remembered you get a discount at the annual meet so thought i may aswell save my hard earned money and wait...

Would LOVE some flyers tho!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> erm, i was gonna join but then i remembered you get a discount at the annual meet so thought i may aswell save my hard earned money and wait...
> 
> Would LOVE some flyers tho!!


Tightwad :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > erm, i was gonna join but then i remembered you get a discount at the annual meet so thought i may aswell save my hard earned money and wait...
> ...


lol - to a degree, yes! I am a tightwad.... but at the same time i really am in no rush to join with all due respect


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

I have added a small clip so we can all see where the cars and planes will be so you dont think that a remap will make make your TT fly.... :lol: :lol:






This is actually the view from where we will be sitting having dinner

Elias


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Hey Elias,
> 
> Thanks so much for organising this - as you know, I'm pretty overloaded at the moment.
> 
> I think July would suit me - the dates ring bells for some reason but I'll check the calendar when I get home. The 5th is probably the best for me


 [smiley=zzz.gif]

I'd be interested but given, Le-Man, Poole and EvenTT07 i think later in July would suit me, my bank manager and the wife :roll:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Adam TTR said:
> ...


then don't hassle for flyers, tightwad!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Ok Dale noted......


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

When is the Big Ace Cafe meet too?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Dotti said:


> When is the Big Ace Cafe meet too?


Haven't you read your copy of AbsoluTTe...??

:wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > When is the Big Ace Cafe meet too?
> ...


Fraid not, I don't get it as I'm not a member, so I am non the wiser


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Dotti said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Well, you know what to do then! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Yeah


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Dotti you can do both to please me and Paul and come to the meet where you will be pleased to see us looking at your misano (reminder to self and warn the others: GET SUNGLASSES TO STAND THE REFLECTION FROM HER CAR) ......

Right people I think we'll finalise it for the 13th July Fri/size] if there are no objections.....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well, looks like I may have competition if you clean your car Elias and now you have done all your fancy mods to it too  :-*


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh yes Dotti my engine bay looks better than the outer shell now with all the new mods, i will be happy to show you.....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Yeah


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Leathers in July????????? tempting, but I promised to organise the meet but not boil my self in leathers.... You have to wait for the November Ace Cafe meet, I hope there is one....


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> erm, i was gonna join but then i remembered you get a discount at the annual meet so thought i may aswell save my hard earned money and wait...
> 
> Would LOVE some flyers tho!!


No discount on joining at the Annual Meet - membership price is the same.

You do get a discount on entry tickets and trackday sessions as a TTOC member though.

And if you pay to get in as a non-member at Donington and join on the day, you get the difference between the member / non-member entry ticket price back. That may be your confusion.

So, there is nothing to hold you back from joining


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Just realised this event is on a Thursday night! I will have to see if I can get along


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

As this is a mere stones throw (well ok 5min) from my house it would seem churlish not to make the attempt... so assuming I can get home from work in time... I'll be there....


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you Chip_iTT, i thought the location would suit a lot of NW Londoners as well as Herts people......


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thurs 12th - in my diary!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Sorry people some other group booked first the 12th July Thurs so we can not do that thurs.

*CAN WE DO FRI THE 13TH JULY?
*


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

No, sorry.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

FRI 13TH JULY

Please let me know asap so i can book our spots in the car park

Elias


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

whatever for me.... i'm freeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Elias,

Either is fine with me....although I'd probably prefer the 19th. Fri 13th is just asking for trouble..... :wink:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Ok people thats decided then so i can go book the car park and food.

FRI 13TH JULY *

I am going to put all confirmed names on the first page

Thank you

Elias

*


----------



## TT51MON (Mar 22, 2006)

Count me in!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

TT51MON said:


> Count me in!


you know it makes sense


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi Elias,

I should be able to make this one (assuming the TT is still in one piece after the Donington track action :wink: ). See you on FRIDAY THE 13TH (Gulp!).


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I'll be there....

:? :wink:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

TT51MON, Mark you are on the list. Please let the other North Londoners know about the meet.

Come on people there are 16 parking spots in a row to be filled plus a few extra on an opposite row if you need to. The car park will be all to ourselves.

Thanks

Elias


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hey Elias,

Pencil me in for this mate. No idea what I'll be doing then but I'll try to keep it free


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Cant do I'm afraid so have fun


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Paul you are already penciled in

Dale i am certain we will meet at Donnington and Ace Cafe in August....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Pencil me in if you like as it's a Friday


----------



## TT51MON (Mar 22, 2006)

My girlfirends flying home to the states for a month the day before so will need something to do! :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

TT51MON said:


> My girlfirends flying home to the states for a month the day before so will need something to do! :lol:


Your supposed to say how busy you are but you'll put everything off to make sure you can be there....


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Dotti you are penciled in

TT51MON i am certain that girlfriend will find the aerodrome very romantic. Tell her thats where i go for romantic lunches and dinners with current girlfriend and she is still happy to go out with me. 
( Yes i know, i know................... :? )


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

slineTT said:


> Dotti you are penciled in
> 
> TT51MON i am certain that girlfriend will find the aerodrome very romantic. Tell her thats where i go for romantic lunches and dinners with current girlfriend and she is still happy to go out with me.
> ( Yes i know, i know................... :? )


she wont be there tho...?!?!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

If you are talking about my girlfriend Adam I think this time she will be there and you have seen her at Aly Paly once upon a time......


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> slineTT said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti you are penciled in
> ...


Who's that then? :roll:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

You will see her when you arrive at the meet Dotti, if she still wants to see lots of TTs and if she still wants to go out with me to Elstree........


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> You will see her when you arrive at the meet Dotti, if she still wants to see lots of TTs and if she still wants to go out with me to Elstree........


I was referring as to who adam said won't be there!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

lol - the last 4 posts have got too confusing, lets call the whole thing off haha


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I will defo be there with hisnibs Adam  8)  .


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Dotti said:


> I will defo be there with hisnibs Adam  8)  .


good ole hisnibs and his photo taking... 

Be good to see you Abi, sorry about disappearing the other night on msn btw, fell asleep


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Not a problem Adam  :-*


----------



## TT51MON (Mar 22, 2006)

??? :roll:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Hisnibs is Abi's pet name for her husband...


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey guys..

Can i join in..(if work permits me)


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Of course JAAYDE

Where are you in Essex?

See if you can have a mini cruise with Dotti from Essex To Elstree....


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

slineTT said:


> Of course JAAYDE
> 
> Where are you in Essex?
> 
> See if you can have a mini cruise with Dotti from Essex To Elstree....


NOOOOOOOO!! Dont invite him!!! I hate the bloke!

 :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Adam TTR said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > I will defo be there with hisnibs Adam  8)  .
> ...


Webcam fun? :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


no.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

slineTT said:


> Of course JAAYDE
> 
> Where are you in Essex?
> 
> See if you can have a mini cruise with Dotti from Essex To Elstree....


Near Romford, not to far from Dotti...

If i'm not at work i guess we will cruise down together 



Adam TTR said:


> slineTT said:
> 
> 
> > Of course JAAYDE
> ...


Adam.. don't be so nasty 

I'll slash your tires :twisted:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> I'll slash your tires :twisted:


See! Hes always horrible to me!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

OK after an official Bucks meeting yesterday and deliberation that lasted for about 30 secs it was decided that we should have meze at Elstree instead of a normal order fron the menu procedure.

So I will order enough food to be brought in front of us and we will have to fight over it......   

Also if you know of any being out there that can control the weather please order dry and warm conditions since we have the chance to have dinner outiside


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Yummy, yummy, yummy..... :wink:


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi can you put my name down have missed the last bucks meets.Neil


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Of course Neil, long time no see...... :?


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Right, if you and your car survived Donnington please do come and share next week at Elstree.

My car is filthy from the rain with very little petrol in it, and I m shattered


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

roll on 13th!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Looking forward to it Elias.

Do you think they'll let us race round the airfield? :wink: :roll: :lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

:lol:  :lol: Paul I wish......

It's got 1.5 miles straight, but dont you think our brakes had the annual punishment at Donny? :roll:


----------



## tt-fastcar (Mar 7, 2006)

count me in................

8)


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

You are counted tt-fastcar. Join the mad bunch....


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

OK time to count heads and TTs so i can order enough food so that your car will feel slower on the way back.....

Who's coming with a passenger on his/her side?

Penny? Paul?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> OK time to count heads and TTs so i can order enough food so that your car will feel slower on the way back.....
> 
> Who's coming with a passenger on his/her side?
> 
> Penny? Paul?


Hmmm, I best ask Ella - I doubt she'll come to this one - I think she's had her fill off TT stuff lately :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

slineTT said:


> OK time to count heads and TTs so i can order enough food so that your car will feel slower on the way back.....
> 
> Who's coming with a passenger on his/her side?
> 
> Penny? Paul?


Yep, I'll have a seat cover...


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Please count me in.
This will be my first regional meeting.
Oh, and no passenger.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

marcusgilber you are counted and dont worry, as Paul says we dont usually bite. Nice car you got there. It will be very interesting to see it in the flesh

Paul i bet Ella had enough but please tell her always nice to see her. I will bring Donna so they can both complain about they had enough of us and our cars.

Penny, seat cover.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

slineTT said:


> :lol:  :lol: Paul I wish......
> 
> It's got 1.5 miles straight, but dont you think our brakes had the annual punishment at Donny? :roll:


Yep - I now have the 'squeeky brake' feature that sometimes appears on the MK2. Apparenty I need to go backwards very fast whilst applying the brakes :? . Hmm, I need a long straight, like an airfield... :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT51MON (Mar 22, 2006)

marcusgilbert said:


> Please count me in.
> This will be my first regional meeting.
> Oh, and no passenger.


My first regional meeting too - defo count me in!


----------



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

Mrs Coope and I will be coming....first meet and looking forward to it.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Bring your cameras people.....

if the weather is nice (long shot I know) we can eat outside and take piccies of the sunset on the background....... The foreground is obvious


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I will be along to this event, as it's on my way home from work


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thats great Vic, Elstree is indeed on the way back home for a lot of people.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Yes Braintree to Brooklands with only a small detour


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

i can't make it yet again due to work


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Bring work with you JAAYDE, i am sure we can find a quiet space in the aerodrome for you to work.....


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

slineTT said:


> Bring work with you JAAYDE, i am sure we can find a quiet space in the aerodrome for you to work.....


I would if i could move the studio :?


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

JAAYDE said:


> slineTT said:
> 
> 
> > Bring work with you JAAYDE, i am sure we can find a quiet space in the aerodrome for you to work.....
> ...


Maybe they still have one at Elstree that you could borrow?


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Ok I have ordered the food but please let me know if there are more of you coming so I can order more.

Elias


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm foregoing this event now got other plans elsewhere.


----------



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey Dotti, just told Mrs Coope your not coming and she's really dissapointed......she was looking forward to meeting you. No chance of changing your mind ?

Gary


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

As you can see Dotti your people await to see you and bow in front of your redness, me included. Do them and me a favour and try to come. I will even wear my leathers.....


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

slineTT said:


> I will even wear my leathers.....


PHWOARRR!!!!! :twisted:

(Bet that's not in your dictionary!! :wink: )


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Penny

I have heard it quite a few times especially when i wear my leathers :wink: but thats why i come to the TT meets so that I learn new words and improve my vocabulary, me poor foreigner....


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

hey people,

really sorry im not gonna make this one now... 

stupidly invited family over without thinking it through first...

see u all at the next meet...


----------



## TT51MON (Mar 22, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> hey people,
> 
> really sorry im not gonna make this one now...
> 
> ...


There is always one! :roll: :wink:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Its ok Adam there is always next time


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

me and miranda will come along as well


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Can someone remember to take some pictures  and a volunteer to do a small write-up for absoluTTe. Anyone fancy volunteering?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

ianttr said:


> me and miranda will come along as well


Good to see you on here at last!! :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> ianttr said:
> 
> 
> > me and miranda will come along as well
> ...


Ditto!

Hope all's well with the car now Ian


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

ianttr you are on the list.

Do you allow Greeks to write up for the Absolutte?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

slineTT said:


> ianttr you are on the list.
> 
> Do you allow Greeks to write up for the Absolutte?


Only if they write in Greek!! :lol:

We might not be there till 7:30/8ish, but we will be coming....

Penny.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Penny

I wish I could still write in Greek but I am afraid thats not possible anymore. I have been here too long now Penny. So I m afraid it will be in broken English. "Meet fine, food good, lots of TTs, end of story"

I will keep a parking space for you.......


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Elias

I will try to make it, work permitting !

w.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Great news WAS long time no see......


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Just wanted to say to all, have a good time tonight.... i'm GUTTED i cant be there as this ones literally on my doorstep!!

Feel free to pop by bushey and say hi if u fancy a convoy! Teas all round and u can even meet the family lol

Adam


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Adam you are really close if you are in Bushey. Why dont you drop by for a quick drink, lets say at 9ish. And then you can go back to the family or bring the whole family for a drink.

Ahh we all are a big family in this forum........


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Elias

Put me down asa probable 

kevtoTTy


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Probability is all we live for on this planet so I hope you can make it.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

What time????????


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

What time????????


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

What time????????


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

KevtoTTy said:


> What time????????


7pm onwards

7pm onwards

7pm onwards


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

PS

I have disk with all my Poole / Donnington Pictures on it, so if anyone wants a copy then please bring your computer along.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder Vic and yes it is at 7 pm as writen in the front page...... dont be late....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ttvic said:


> PS
> 
> I have disk with all my Poole / Donnington Pictures on it, so if anyone wants a copy then please bring your computer along.


Bit hard with a PC that Vic :roll: :wink:

Anybody fancy bringing a spare disc along to burn Vic's pics onto - I've completely run out


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> > PS
> ...


 :lol: Going to need a five mile extension lead back to my house :wink:

I've got a couple of blanks discs here, I'll bring them along.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > ttvic said:
> ...


Thanks Mark


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you all for coming, it was a fantastic meet, i think we had great fun.

Post all pics here so we can see who had the most fun.

Penny 12:30 am on sat to pick up your stranded TT. I bet it will have a good time tonite with the planes, you will find little TTs with wings tomorrow or planes lowered and with blueflame on.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks Elias,

Wonderful location, delicious food, delightful company and perfect organisation (which must be a first for a man from Athens :wink: )

Marcus
.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

What a great meet, just a really nice location and great weather....

good to meet everyone today, it was just a really nice pleasant get together.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Excellent meet Elias - many thanks for organising - great job 

Excellent location and food. Really good to see so many people there and what a laugh! :lol:

Good to meet some new faces too.

I'll be looking out for Angel Eyes on those buses Lucy :wink:

Thanks again Elias


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

We were very lucky with the weather. If there is a god out there he or she is defenately driving a TT.... 

Here are my pics......

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Excellent meet Elias, one of the best yet .

Here are a few snaps of the evening. If you want higher resolution versions, please PM me.


----------



## TT51MON (Mar 22, 2006)

Gutted I missed it, work commitments at the last min - I am only down the road to!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

i'm so jealous 

see you all at Ace Cafe


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Great Evening

Thanks to everyone for making so.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

thanks to Elias for arrange a fun evening [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

great food, venue & company 8)


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Looks like you had a good time... pity I couldnt make it - Fridays are difficult for me  - but next time if its not a Friday I'll be there... its 5min up the road from me


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

My first meet, what a blast! Had SUCH a nice time, good wine, great food & great company - who could ask for more......? ..............except some Angel Eyes for Coope, eh WAS..........? :wink: 
By the way, STILL think that WAKs baby is the prettyist panda I have EVER seen........ soooooooo cute........ & then some............ 8)


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you all for your kind words, I think we had a great evening and maybe we should have such a meet every July, but by all means I am not taking over Paul' s job as a rep, he has done a brilliant job getting all these people and places together.

Pics are amazing Mark.  

You will be glad to know Penny's TT was recovered after breakfast at the same place and its back at its home safe and sound after spending a nite with some naughty planes.....  

See you all at the Ace Cafe and the next Bucks meet....


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Yes, back home safe and sound. A great meet, great people and great food. Those photos are really good Mark. We should definitely go back another time - an annual Elstree meet sounds like a good idea!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Why annual?? Why not quarterly??


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

mrs coope said:


> who could ask for more......? ..............except some Angel Eyes for Coope, eh WAS..........?


was nice to meet the coupe's, your request will soon be a reality :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Adam TTR said:


> Why annual?? Why not quarterly??


1. It's too close to the Bucks meet.
2. It won't be mch fun sitting out and eating in the rain in the winter.
3. There won't be any planes to watch in the winter as it gets dark too early.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

mrs coope said:


> My first meet, what a blast! Had SUCH a nice time, good wine, great food & great company - who could ask for more......? ..............except some Angel Eyes for Coope, eh WAS..........? :wink:
> By the way, STILL think that WAKs baby is the prettyist panda I have EVER seen........ soooooooo cute........ & then some............  8)


oh god you have 96 posts already .... someone needs to delete your account! 
I told you Stormtrooper.... not Panda! :roll:


----------

